

Perfectum Dashboard - mrholek
http://wrapbootstrap.com/preview/WB0PHMG9K

======
therealarmen
Really nice to see all the bells and whistles in operation. This author
understands the importance of "theme marketing." I feel like a lot of theme
creators spend hours and hours building cool shit into their themes and then
skimp on filling it out with demo data. IMO being able to visually play with
all of the elements is just as important as creating them in the first place.

------
ricardobeat
I'm not a fan of the "windowed" modular design that is very common in admin
interfaces; it wastes a lot of space and adds clutter. I believe a flatter
design (like this <http://dribbble.com/shots/564078-Minimal-Dashboard>) or at
least with lighter chrome (e.g. Ducksboard) would work much better.

------
sylvinus
It's incredibly annoying to have the loading screen on each page, no matter
how much it takes to load. It should appear only on the content (don't cover
the nav!) after a 100ms or so timeout.

Apart from that, beautiful theme

~~~
AJ007
That is the first thing I noticed.

------
ineedtosleep
Honest question here (and I hate how I feel compelled to preface with that):
In what situations are the "circle stats"/circular representation of a bar
graph useful? Aside from its aesthetic appeal, it doesn't seem very
functional.

~~~
RBerenguel
I read somewhere that the human brain is better wired to see changes in angles
rather than in heights: this is why speedometers are circular. So having in
circles some stat that changes in real time or very frequently (I think there
should also be a mark for the previous measurement if it is not real time)
makes sense.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I found a citation for something opposite.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie_chart#Use.2C_effectiveness_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie_chart#Use.2C_effectiveness_and_visual_perception)

> Further, in research performed at AT&T Bell Laboratories, it was shown that
> comparison by angle was less accurate than comparison by length.

Also, my guess is that speedometers are circular because of technology
available at the time first cars were built. I think I'd much rather see a bar
as a speed indicator. I guess it could be tested; anyone knows any racing game
which allows to switch between standard speedometer and some kind of speed
bar?

~~~
EdwardMSmith
Just anecdata, but most purpose-built racing dashboards use a linear
tachometer (vastly more critical in a racing situation than a speedometer)
instead of a circular tachometer. It may just be a packaging thing, though.

------
creatio
Nice looking theme, but kinda looks like an imitation of another looking theme
released 2 months ago: <http://wrapbootstrap.com/preview/WB0F35928>

~~~
vyrotek
I saw this released a while ago as well and absolutely love it. Almost to the
point where I'm making up excuses to use it.

------
gabyar
This is beautiful. Well done. This is the first comment I've made in a year -
it's that cool looking.

------
durzagott
Forgive me for criticising, but I'm not all that enamoured with the design. I
find it too chunky, too slow, and somewhat adolescent.

I appreciate that the designer has put a huge amount of effort into the
template, and has populated it with some excellent demo data, but I would
never use this theme in a business application.

I prefer a cleaner, more subtle design (some might say a tad boring?). Here is
an example of what I mean:
<http://envato.stammtec.de/themeforest/peach/login.html>

~~~
swah
Do you mean the login form or something that comes after it?

~~~
jalfresi
I just chanced it: username 'demo' and password 'demo'.

Saying that, the theme appears to suffer from exactly the same problems the OP
was complaining about

~~~
durzagott
Sorry, I didn't mean to link to the login screen. You can actually enter
anything you like into the username/password fields.

I agree that the elements I complained about above are still present in this
template, but I find it less garish than most of the other that I have seen
and it isn't as slow as the one posted in the main link.

I been through (what feels like) hundreds of these admin templates recently
and the one I linked too was the one that I settled for in the end. You can
see a plethora of these types of templates on Themeforest's site:
[http://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-
templat...](http://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-templates)

EDIT: I just realised that someone else posted the Themeforest link in the
comments here. Apologies for the duplicate.

------
lousy_sysadmin
Total noob question here

how do you use admin template like this..say for a PHP website on a VPS? How
do you "connect" the templates with the data? Been googling for a while but to
no avail. I would really like to have something like this as traffic
monitoring and customer support interface

~~~
risratorn
You include the css and make sure you render the appropriate HTML with your
serverside scripts. It's fairly easy, you just need to make sure you output
the right HTML and include all static assets like css, js and icons.

~~~
CWIZO
I don't think that that's what the OP was asking.

lousy_sysadmin: it really depends on what data you ar trying to display.
You'll probably have to roll your own code that will collect the data you
want, from the services that collect it. And then display it in the correct
way, as risratorn said above.

------
krenel
Very beautiful theme but when I'm on the page my CPU starts consuming 25%
(100% of one core). That's insane!

If I move to UI Features the CPU usage is 30% because the Progress Bars. When
the animation stops, the CPU is on a constant 6-7%. When using the sliders
from the UI Features, the CPU is 31% again. As I said: insane.

I think it's very important to understand that you (the creator of a web
framework) don't own the CPU of your users. Using a 5%-10% ocasionally should
be the maximum allowed, because the user will be doing other stuff at the same
time, and we don't want to leave the computer unusable and a very slow
browser.

(Note: I'm using Firefox 16.0.2 under Debian/Testing.)

------
atldev
Using a template to prototype a project has always been helpful for me.
Otherwise, I'm cobbling together an 'ugly' MVP or showing someone mockups.
Either can work, but using a clean template early on eliminates noise. It
allows your audience to think about feature/function vs. "it's kinda ugly, is
it going to look like this?" I can customize and make it my own, or start from
scratch later.

Here are plenty more to look at for a quick start:
[http://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-
templat...](http://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-templates)

~~~
coderdude
In the same way that Foundation links spontaneously appear on Bootstrap
threads, ThemeForest links spontaneously appear on WrapBootstrap threads. ;)

For more, take a look: <https://wrapbootstrap.com/tag/admin>

------
kposehn
Nice. I definitely like the way it has been presented as a demo; well done.

------
kfk
Nice (not so on ie8 although).

But I am still waiting for a template that works on ie7 (some of us are
targeting business users here), on tablets and on phones. On top of that, it
should load fast and it should be practical (to be fair, this is rather
practical, I would put an accordion on the sidebar although).

At the moment, I am designing this myself, but I would really rather buy it.

For that I would pay double the ammount of this one.

~~~
jimwalsh
What percentages are you seeing of business users still being forced on IE7? I
recently worked with a large bank and they are under almost all the way off of
it having everyone on IE8-9 and FF ESR Channel. Like always I hope people are
using some form of data analysis to determine if supporting the old browsers
are really needed.

~~~
vyrotek
There are entire education systems in China and Korea still using it
unfortunately. I'm currently working on an eLearning platform for schools in
Asia and we are required by the Ministry of Education to support IE7.

~~~
tianshuo
An eLearning platform for schools in Asia? Very interesting, could we talk
more in detail on email? (tianshuo_at_gmail.com)

------
mnicole
Thin white text on light-colored backgrounds? Color and element
weight/hierarchy are some of the most important aspects of a dashboard's
design. If you're expecting people to spend a lot of time on these screens,
you shouldn't force them to strain their eyes to get the data they need.

------
JacksonGariety
This is honestly brilliantly designed. Incredible work to whomever did this,
really.

------
mase
This is super nice. I love it. Sometimes feels over the top, but nicely
themed.

------
moe
That loading screen, albeit fancy, is really jarring.

The drag & drop also seems buggy here (shuffles the div's pretty randomly).

Other than that this looks really nice.

------
obisw4n
Breaks when you don't have enough content in the body, footer gets all messed
up, reproduce by just removing a few rows from the content area.

------
mattmanser
It looks fantastic, I'm not really sure it's phone ready though. It's very
slow on my phone (3GS). And there are lots & lots of js includes. Also the 1
dial per window seems a bit excessive.

HTML's pretty good though, only a bit of div/span nesting, I've seen a lot
worse. Also watch out for the custom jQuery UI include in there, I still don't
get why the jQuery UI team thought that was a good idea bundling a custom
package so you have to start picking apart a min file just to see what was
used.

Personally I'll probably purchase this at some point for something.

------
enigmabomb
Impressed at how good this looks on mobile.

------
littlesparkvt
I've been watching this guys template sales grow and grow. Congrats on another
great template!

------
habosa
This is fantastic. How did you make those circle widgets?

~~~
mrholek
it's jquery knob

<http://anthonyterrien.com/knob/>

~~~
oceanic
Hey, don't call him a knob.

------
instakill
It's very slow on FF 16.0.2 but it really is so pretty.

------
streblo
This is really fantastic. Amazing work.

------
sloyan
that would be PERFECT to have a dashboard like this on wordpress :)

------
eungyu
This is good, but Ratchet kinda stole the thunder today

